# pics of our blue girl from pup to now xxx



## blu (Nov 24, 2012)

hi, here are some pics of our girl wol-fee, ranging from 8 weeks upto now, prob not in right order lol x


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

She is stunning! Do you have a side picture in good lighting to really show off her color?


----------



## blu (Nov 24, 2012)

hi this is probably the best i have on my laptop, shes a nightmare to get to stand still lol x


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Wol-fee is one heck of a sport to allow anyone to dress him up like that for Halloween. A few of those pictures do a wonderful job of capturing the moment.

Great to see dogs having great lives.

SuperG


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

her....


----------



## blu (Nov 24, 2012)

SuperG said:


> Wol-fee is one heck of a sport to allow anyone to dress him up like that for Halloween.
> 
> SuperG


she walked 3 miles with a charity box dressed like that helping raise money and didnt even knock the glasses off..lol, both wol-fee and my daughter are best of friends and are never apart x


----------



## missus_e (Dec 25, 2013)

Wow! I have to admit that blues are not normally my favorite, but yours is just gorgeous!


----------



## Sp00ks (Nov 8, 2013)

She is a pretty girl. Looks to be a good dog for your daughter and family.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

blu said:


> hi this is probably the best i have on my laptop, shes a nightmare to get to stand still lol x


Look at that color! Is she a saddle back? I thought she was solid blue but it looks like she has a saddle there?


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

Little red riding hood too cool! Bill

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

What's her pedigree, Blu?

I just got shocked with 3 blues in my litter. I was running all over the house, flipping on lights, sure I could not possibly be seeing right, LOL!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

vom Eisenherz said:


> What's her pedigree, Blu?
> 
> I just got shocked with 3 blues in my litter. I was running all over the house, flipping on lights, sure I could not possibly be seeing right, LOL!


Both parents have to carry the gene, right? 
What is the pedigree on your litter?


----------



## blu (Nov 24, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> Look at that color! Is she a saddle back? I thought she was solid blue but it looks like she has a saddle there?


from what we know she is a possible dominent solid blue with silver phasing, a few people who know more about genetics have looked at her and we have had these replies....

I have been speaking to someone about this greying/silvering that we are seeing in various solid lines. It is seen in black wolves and called phasing in wolves aka black phase. It is NOT sable. It is solid and has some sort of modifier that is causing the silvering. It is seen in a few different lines both here in the US and in the UK that I have seen.

MOST GSD are recessive solid which needs two copies of the gene. There are a couple lines that are DNA proven to be dominant solid though which only needs one copy to express and covers up the other pattern genes. And to make it more confusing, some recessive solids also have color bleed through as well so they don't appear solid but genetically they are.



we are still unsure on what she would be classed as, she came from a black and tan mum and a pure black dad, we arehoping to get her dna tested early this year and look more into her colour genetics x


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

how interesting. At first I thought she was sable because of the strip down her back but then I saw what looks like a saddle. I would think if it were a saddle then she wouldn't have two shades of blue? I hope you get the testing done! I would love to hear the results.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

http://http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=2077441-ember-vom-eisenherz

Here's the ped, Jax. I'm not surprised the show side carries it, but I didn't expect it from Aria. It's coming from her DDR side. 

I'm loving these little guys. I wasn't expecting them, but now that I've had a chance to get used to the idea...I have to say, they're lovely pups despite their color.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

How far back is the blue, Jen? You need to post pics of these puppies!!!

Sorry to hi-jack your thread, blu!!!


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

She is so beautiful! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

There are no blue dogs in the ped, anywhere, that I'm aware of. It's just a recessive that doesn't happen that often because both have to carry it. It happens more than people think, but people drown the pups. Then they sell the standard colored pups, approx. 25% of which will be carriers, and then when they crop up again, they feign ingorance, lol. 

Of course they'll be sold on limited registration only. I don't condone breeding against the standard. 

I posted them on PDB in a couple threads. I suck at pictures on this forum. LOL


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

Of all the " off" colors, Blue is my favorite! I wouldn't mind one at all.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

I was quite ignorant about them, as I'd never seen one in person. I think Blu's girl is very pretty, and I saw a pic of an Alta-Tollhaus pup that I thought was gorgeous as well. I only hope mine turn out so nice!

It's funny though, there are people who don't even want the other pups because there were blues in the litter.  Oh well...it is what it is.

Blu, I didn't mean to hijack your thread; it just seemed a timely post to me, as I've become rather interested in them.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

If I was ready for another puppy, I would jump at the chance to have a well bred blue. If they aren't going to breed then it shouldn't be an issue for them. Christine's blue was from a good breeder and was a surprise. Kaiya is gorgeous. Deep red and blue.


----------



## lucky13 (Aug 11, 2013)

Wow she is gorgeous

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Alyalanna (May 28, 2011)

Such a pretty girl. Very imaginative to have her dressed up as grandma.


----------



## madis (Dec 21, 2013)

She is stunning! Love the Halloween picture! I had never seen a blue before  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

She is so beautiful!


----------



## Harley120R (Jan 1, 2014)

bill said:


> Little red riding hood too cool! Bill
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


That's awesome for sure.


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

She does seem to have the saddle back sable color pattern on her as well. You can see it in the last pic posted.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Wow, that color pattern is what I'd associate with a wolf! Just stunning and so sweet with your daughter!


----------

